# Texas City



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

Fishing Dollar Reef


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup thats awesome! I always love the silhouette pictures during sunrise/sunset while kayak fishing.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Both pretty nice. Best time of the day when the light is low like that. For fishing and photography.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Really like the first one, great color and composition. Nice touch with the foreground fisherman


----------

